# Weber Digital Thermometer



## cascadedad (Sep 14, 2007)

Has anybody used one?

I bought one at the local hardware store. Just had a second to turn it on, haven't even had a chance to read the instructions. The packaging gave almost NO information on how it works.

It looks to me like you set what kind of meat you are cooking (pork, beef, etc.) and how done you want it, (rare, medium, well) and it automatically gives you the temperature. I think the max temp it went up to was 180*, so I assume that is for grilling, not smoking.

I didn't see a way to manually set the temp, say to 200*.

I'll look at it some more and maybe just box it back up and return it, and order one that has been recommended here from the internet. The only other ones I have found locally are off brands. The one I bought died when I did the boiling water test.


----------



## squeezy (Sep 14, 2007)

Your therm is totally normal ... it is based on internal degree of doneness based on roasting which is why it doesn't go above 180º. If you are smoking something up to 200º for pulling, you just have to monitor it.
Check it for accuracy by putting the probe in boiling water ... should be close to 212º or less based on altitude.
Can be used for any time a cooking except perhaps boiling. Not much to them really!

Hope that is some help!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 14, 2007)

Next time you want to check the calibration, try using a glass of water with ice in it. Stir it around with the probe, it should be around 32*-34*. That might not fry it.


----------



## cascadedad (Sep 15, 2007)

OK, this is the Weber "STYLE" digital, remote thermometer.  Price was $40 at the local Ace Hardware.

As I mentioned, you cannot set the temperature manually.  It has presets based on the type of meat and the target "doneness".  Maximum temperature for the alarm is 180*F.  You also can NOT turn the alarm off.  The temperature reads in whole numbers (there is no decimal).

I initally did the ice water test, result was 33*F.  Started some boiling water and when the temp got to 180*F, it beeped like an alarm.  It can be silenced by hitting the "cook" button and then the temp # flashes.  To go higher than that temp without it alarming, you have to leave it flashing, which is no big deal.

OK, now the temp got to 199*F and it would not go higher.  So, I decided I better read the instructions.  Instructions say operating temp is from 0C/F to 199C/F.  Dang, 199*F is the highest!  OK, so 199*C is 392*F.  So I switched it over to C.  The boiling water test came out at 100*C.

Put it in our living room next to another indoor/outdoor digital thermometer that we have.  I switched them both to C.  The old one showed 23.7*C and the Weber showed 24*C.

Range:  The maximum distance I have tried it is about 75 feet.  This is from one end of my house upstairs to the other end of the house downstairs.  No problem.  Also, it links up immediately every time.

Also, just checked the wire length and it is about 4 feet long.

Conclusion, It is not a perfect unit for smoking.  It would be much better to be able to set the temp, rather than having the presets.  I also don't like the way the alarm works.  It also must be used in *C mode.  But, I am going to keep it.  The accuracy is great and that is what I am looking for.

Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey cascadedad, try the Acu-Rite #21025 Digital Thermometer if you are looking for a single probe. I now have two of them and love them! They are under $20 most places... got mine at Lowes.


----------

